# DO YOUR BABYS COME TO YOU WHEN CALLED



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need some help my Matilda will not come to me when I call her name. She is 4 months old now and it is so important she learn to come when called. Also she has just started this barking thing, how can I get her to stop. I look at her cute little face and she melts my heart. need help


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

i have the same problem. my leise is almost 4 months old too and.. she doesnt ALWAYS come. sometimes i feel like she just comes to me for food







(i feed her) heh... and when i get frustrated she looks at me with her little black eyes and i just melt. i always give in. very bad!~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby is the same, he only comes when it suits his purpose to do so
 






Sometimes he will come straight away and other times he will stand there just out of reach and look dumb







I know he knows that I want him to come to me but he thinks it is a game to ignore a command and when I go to get him he runs off with his tail tucked under in a mad dash like he wants to play a game of catch me if you can







On the other hand if I have something he wants he will come immediately :lol: Typical male I say


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My aunt did Bark Busters training with her he!!ion of a Lhaso. And she said to make her dog stop barking they taught her to whisper to him, instead of raising her voice. She very very quietly whispers his name- and he stops barking. She said they told her it's because he has to be quiet to hear you.

The also taught her in BarkBusters to speak in the deepest voice possible when giving him a command like coming. They taught her to stand her full height, lower her voice (not yell, but make your voice deeper), give the command, and a consistent gesture. She said they told her that it's because normally when we call our dog we either yell- panic sounding, or we do it in a high pitched fun voice they associate with playing and praise, we usually bend down- which puts us on their level instead of in the "alpha" position of being bigger. So by doing a deep voice, not yelling- it's a different tone and they can tell the difference. She uses that voice whenever she is giving him a command. 


She swears by Bark Busters. And let me tell you, her dog was a he!!ion- barked non stop, nipped at toes and ankles, wouldn't come when you called- just not a pleasure to be around. Now he is wonderful, and he actually listens! 

I haven't tried any of these things myself- my dog hasn't arrived yet. But I will remember them. And I figure everything is worth a shot! 

Good luck, and let us know if you find something that works for you!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Find a book on training puppies. That's usually the first thing to teach them. A puppy class would be great.

The way I trained Frosty to come was when I took him out in the yard to potty, I carried a yummmy treat in my pocket and each time I'd say "Frosty Come" and give him a treat doing it 2-3 times each time we went out. It didn't take very long until he was excited to hear me say "Frosty Come".


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey comes to me when I call her, but if my husband calls her she just ignores him. I have tried telling him to start slowly, with a treat and lots of praise, but I suspect he thinks I am lecturing him.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 6 2005, 07:54 PM
> *My aunt did Bark Busters training with her he!!ion of a Lhaso. And she said to make her dog stop barking they taught her to whisper to him, instead of raising her voice. She very very quietly whispers his name- and he stops barking. She said they told her it's because he has to be quiet to hear you.
> 
> The also taught her in BarkBusters to speak in the deepest voice possible when giving him a command like coming. They taught her to stand her full height, lower her voice (not yell, but make your voice deeper), give the command, and a consistent gesture. She said they told her that it's because normally when we call our dog we either yell- panic sounding, or we do it in a high pitched fun voice they associate with playing and praise, we usually bend down- which puts us on their level instead of in the "alpha" position of being bigger. So by doing a deep voice, not yelling- it's a different tone and they can tell the difference. She uses that voice whenever she is giving him a command.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I love those guys too. I found them on the internet and at the time they were only in the us. I'm glad your aunt has a good things to say about them. Chester is a yorkie lasa and his barkin is driving me nuts :new_Eyecrazy: . Now I will definelty give them a call. We are just low on funds right now saving for our second home. I saw them at the pet show and they said they will come the the home for one on one training. here is a link to a few sessions online.
just click on Doging do's and don't. 
and select the show you want to watch it does take a while to load depending on the speed of your connection and you have to watch the comercials
www.bananatv.com


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi, my dogs do come. My command is "Come, come" They had lots of treats waiting for them after they obeyed... now I alternate between just happily rubbing them both when they come and sometimes treats to keep them guessing. 

With regards to the barking... sometimes Lucky will get going if he hears something... I tell him "Thank you, good boy, that's enough" in a soft voice and that quiets him down. Good luck with Matilda.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I just hollar Rex and he comes running. I trained him by giving treats to him everytime he came to me, now he will come to me without having to have a treat, but for the rest of the family...forget it!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Well, if I say chicken Rosie will come running


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Oct 7 2005, 09:50 AM
> *I love those guys too.  I found them on the internet and at the time they were only in the us.  I'm glad your aunt has a good things to say about them.  Chester is a yorkie lasa and his barkin is driving me nuts :new_Eyecrazy:  .  Now I will definelty give them a call.  We are just low on funds right now saving for our second home.  I saw them at the pet show and they said they will come the the home for one on one training. *


I have no idea how much they cost- but they do give a life time guarantee. They spent 4 hours with her and her dog teaching her to train her dog, and then if she has any problems develop or bad behaviors start coming back- they will come back for life! That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe she will and maybe she won't ;that is the question








Summer's is 10mos and getting better about coming. I've been letting her out in the front yard ( very big) when were out there and I have treats with me .when she starts to get alittle to far (







like maybe 15 feet) I call her and give her the treat .. Now she pretty much stays around me .. But







she still has her days when she totally won't listen to anything I say..


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Oct 11 2005, 07:39 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I spoke to soon she's a runner again







took off and ran 2 doors down and where we live the yards a very big ..Thank goodness we're in a gated area.. The little rat just took off and thinks its funny














I don't know if I should get on to her or give her a treat when I do get her














u kinda have to sneak up on her and scoop her up
Hubby said, I think Summer's hard of hearing too. ( he can't hear very well) I said, she just like a cat she hear's what she wants to..


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well, yes and no. If they know I'm needing them so I can put on their leash for a walk, or for fun stuff, they come. If I need them so we can go to the groomer or the vet, no way! They learn words really fast so I just have to be careful and not say "Vet" so they can hear, because if they do they will hide. 
I love the whispering to get them to quit barking, I'm going to try that. When I did an internship at an elementary school we were told to raise our hand or flicker the lights for their attention and never to add to the noise, so that makes sense to me


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Catcher is so good about coming if I call his name. He is so trusting. Kallie is never quite sure ..... She usually will just sit and wait for me to carry her with me. 

One thing that she does that is peculiar is this: There are two entrance doors to my bedroom... one through the laundry room and bath and the other through the great room. So, every night I say it's time for bed and Catcher and I go through the door from the laundry room to the bedroom. But Kallie won't come that way. She'll go around to the great room bedroom entrance door and scratch on it for me to let her in the bedroom. It is so weird that she won't go in the same door Catcher and I use. It has become a routine now. I'll just go in the bedroom and open the door and there she is waiting to come in.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I was just reading a book by veterinarian Jim Humphries and it says to always have something for them (liver treats) and also when you call them if they do not come to look intently on the ground as if you were studying a critter or something, the curiosity will make them come. It also says to look to the side after calling them to come as to look directly into their eyes is threatening to dogs? I have been doing it since yesterday and it seems to work, but hard to tell whether it is because my dogs are now pretty conditioned to coming when called to do so.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

All I have to do is say Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax come! and he stops what he is doing and runs to me, then I start the baby talk...good boy, good boy. The only other times he hears that is when I say "go potty" when he is done I say good boy and he gets a treat.









They say, if your dog ignores you the first time with "come" then you will have to retrain with a different word. Once you let them ignore you the first time, they will think they don't alway have to come to you. Proper training is when you say come they should ALWAYS come, no exceptions.









Now, I have a problem with the word "no" and nipping and the grabbing with Malti "lock jaw" hee-hee. He just doesn't seem to care. Hope he will grow out of that one.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have trouble with Maci coming when I call her...now if I say "Go Potty " she will go right to the door but if I want her to come to me for something else she will run and bark.
:new_Eyecrazy: 

Any ideas on how to get her to come to me?


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maria71_@Nov 13 2005, 04:59 PM
> *I have trouble with Maci coming when I call her...now if I say "Go Potty " she will go right to the door but if I want her to come to me for something else she will run  and bark.
> :new_Eyecrazy:
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Trainers say begin training with using a leash and treats. With the short distances make sure they come EVERY time you say the word. Then eventually without the leash, until they understand what the word means.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected]!#!#H!HHHHIWH!!#!!!!!! I just typed out my response and was about to post it and Balls came over and hit something on the keyboard and erased everything! I'll try to remember what I wrote...

I've had Naudie and Baby for over a year now, and they come on command. I am not at all strict with them. I spoil them more than anyone I know, but they immediately listen once I tell them to come. I treat them with respect and expect the very same. 

Balls, the one I've had for only a week now, just learned his name! The first 3 days he was here, he didn't even turn to look when I spoke to him. He kind of ignored it! I had to be persistant, and show him that I wanted his attention. He comes 80% of the times I call him now. I guess it's easier with more than one dog because they try to compete to see who mommy will praise and reward if they learn the fastest! When I call my other two to come, balls follow now. 

*When you want a dog to understand something you say, you have to connect the meaning of that word with something physical and concrete. Otherwise, you're just throwing words and strange sounds at them, and it does you and them no good. *

If you were trying to teach an infant a word and you held an apple up to them everyday and said "apple!" They would eventually connect the word "apple" in their head to be a round, red, and shiny looking object... and it builds from there. But, if you kept repeating "apple" to them everyday without ever showing them what the apple is or looks like, they wouldn't have a clue what you're saying! This is the same with dogs too. So with that in mind, when you try to teach Matilda something, always think from a dog's perspective! =]


----------

